# Problems Reported?



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Looks like the weekly summary now includes common problems in my city. I wonder if anyone actually complained about these things, or if this is more meaningless hot air coming out of uber's ass.

Also, what do they mean end trip if you make a mistake on your route? Isn't that what the inefficient route thing is for at the end?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Looks like the weekly summary now includes common problems in my city. I wonder if anyone actually complained about these things, or if this is more meaningless hot air coming out of uber's ass.
> 
> Also, what do they mean end trip if you make a mistake on your route? Isn't that what the inefficient route thing is for at the end?
> View attachment 8525


Sounds to me like Uber wants drivers giving discounts ala ending trips early.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Sounds to me like Uber wants drivers giving discounts ala ending trips early.


I got the same email ... looks like they are also failing to tell drivers about the huge *risk* that the driver will undertake if he gets in an accident with the pax still in the car but the driver "ended the trip early" because he made a mistake on the route. *Since the pax are still in the car, but not technically on a trip ... Uber likely will not cover the driver or pax on Uber insurance, because driver "ended trip" ... AND unless driver has Commercial Livery Insurance ... they are SCREWED if there is an accident with pax in car but Uber app is not in "trip mode"


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

"Riders rate poorly if they feel they are overcharged." Oh, you mean like SURGE RATES?!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> "Riders rate poorly if they feel they are overcharged." Oh, you mean like SURGE RATES?!


I have to find the quote from Uber ... something like "pax don't rate poorly during surge" ... yeah right!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> "Riders rate poorly if they feel they are overcharged." Oh, you mean like SURGE RATES?!


LMFAO! YOU ARE RIGHT! !!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll bet you that if the rider app had 2 separate function (1) Rate Uber; and (2) Rate Driver ... driver would generally score higher ... especially during surge


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I have to find the quote from Uber ... something like "pax don't rate poorly during surge" ... yeah right!


I ALWAYS get lower ratings when I get allot of Surge Pricing pax.


----------

